# Long Island Wood Supply



## NorthSummitWW

Greetings! I've been woodworking for about a year now and I am looking for a decent wood supplier, I'm getting tired of the Home Depot and Lowe's route. I live in Nassau County, Long Island NY. I'm not looking for anything exotic really, mostly domestic type wood, cherry, maple, oak etc. I'm looking for boards that are around 4/4 or so. I know their are a few around but not sure if anyone has experience dealing with them at all, or if anyone has any recommendations. I would be willing to travel a bit if I had to but I'm trying to avoid having to cross any bridges. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks !


----------



## pjped

Chris,

Take a look at Roberts Plywood in Deer Park.
Wood Ply in Freeport was great until it closed.
If you can find a moulding, flooring or millwork shop, sometimes they will be happy to sell you undressed or milled hardwoods as they usually have stuff left over.

Pete


----------



## paxorion

I posted a similar question about local wood sources in my area. Someone recommended using Woodfinder


----------



## bentium

You should try Rosenzweig Lumber & Plywood Co in Bronx (you can google their address). You can stay their for the whole day to pick up what you want … Reasonable price for NY area …


----------



## NorthSummitWW

Thanks all, I actually saw the post similar to this but it was quite a while ago so I thought I'd bring it up again. Wood finder showed up with most of these places I was just wondering if anyone could speak on their experiences with certain suppliers. The place in the Bronx seems really good from what I've heard it might have to just suck it up and take the trip.


----------



## robdem

Chris there is also a place in white plains called condon lumber .Have been to all three of these yards believe Robert has the best selection only problem with roberts they can't cut anything down no saw at roberts . Condon lumber will mill lumber for you . Rosenzweig doesn't cut lumber for you but they have pigtail drops to cut lumber you just have to bring your own saw.y You can pm me if you want i live in west islip.


----------



## Kickback

http://www.exoticwoodsusa.com/

It's in East Northport LI.


----------



## NorthSummitWW

Great thanks guys, I appreciate all the help!


----------



## John1

I've purchased from Condon at their Stormville location several times and I was pleased with the price, quality and service each time.


----------



## ChuckC

Riverhead Building Supply is a good source. If you go to their Calverton location you can get rough. I was there yesterday and bought 8/4 rough Cherry. The people are nice and they let you walk around (with someone) so you can pick out the exact piece you want.


----------



## Captainblue

I have used Lynbrook Lumber to buy my cherry. Hopefully they are a bit closer to you


----------



## Eugd

I saw this thread accidentally and wanted to add a place I found, urban specialty woods in Huntington Station, has a lot of nice stuff and slabs


----------

